# How to fill Form 80



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I found this information related to form 80, i thought i would help.



Form 80 must be fully completed.
- Please ensure that there are no gaps in dates for any of the following:
Full details of all residential addresses for every month of every year for the last 10 years. DO not forget to add your current address.

- Full details of all employment. If you have been unemployed for any period please write 'Unemployed' and state the dates of unemployment
Full details of all qualifications since elaving high school unit the present. If your graduation was affected by a 'sassion jam' you must indicate all activity during the period beteen the completion of your studies and your examination.
-Provide details of all your family members including birhtdates, country and place of birth
Please complete question 30
Provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia.
If you do not know your proposed arrival date in Australia please state 'unknown'.
If you are already in Australia please state 'already onshore'.
State the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address (you must nominate at least a city and State/Territory)
- Dates should be provided in the format mm/yyyy.
- As there is an error on the new Form 80 you are also requried to answer Question 32 (a) to (i)
Please do not use any abbreviations - all names, titles and works must be in full.
Failure to complete the form in full with result in delays in the processing of your application.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Thanks alot Shafaqat


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> I found this information related to form 80, i thought i would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks shafaqat... i've some more doubts.. i hope you can throw some light:
1. Question 28 : Details of contacts in Australia. I don't have any. can I write 'N.A.' or having someone known there will help my application.
2. Question 30: I don't have have a proposed time of arrival. I shall write unknown. But regarding other things in Q. 30 like 

Period of time permitted to stay in Australia as authorised on arrival.
Purpose of journey
Proposed address in Australia

Rest is pretty much complete. 

Thanks 
neo_leo


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

@ shafaqat 

Look at the date of posting its 9th May, i don't think you posted this email on 9th may. What is this?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

neo_leo said:


> Thanks shafaqat... i've some more doubts.. i hope you can throw some light:
> 1. Question 28 : Details of contacts in Australia. I don't have any. can I write 'N.A.' or having someone known there will help my application.
> 2. Question 30: I don't have have a proposed time of arrival. I shall write unknown. But regarding other things in Q. 30 like
> 
> ...


Q28- I left it blank.
Q30 - I mentioned 'Date of Arrival=Unknown' , 'Place of proposed arrival = Brisbane' , 'Period of time....=Permanently' , 'Purpose of Journey = Immigration'

They have not contacted me again so i am not sure if i have filled it up correctly.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

@shafaqat,

How did you fill out dates , i mean format. In my application i filled in following format , "Jun 2010" 

That was automatic since i wrote "06 2010" but it automatically converted to above mentioned format while filling online. 


Kindly guide me


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks a ton mate


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> @shafaqat,
> 
> How did you fill out dates , i mean format. In my application i filled in following format , "Jun 2010"
> 
> ...


I followed this format "Jun 2010"


----------



## thuthime (Jul 9, 2015)

*City of Departure*

Hi Guys,

Question number 25 ?

Are you applying for a temporary visa?Yes 

Give details of proposed final departure from Australia
Departure date xxx
Day Month Year xxx
City of departure


What do i put on City of departure ?

Thank you
T


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dear ,

Please guide me : while filling EOI and earlier on EA assessment i mentioned my current company name different but actually since last year my company is operating with slightly different name should i mention current changed named salary slips while i have applied visa 189, EA assessment, EOI all with old name with which i started my work since 5 yrs back??? what to do as now i am in a position to provide attachements for me and my family along with form80 and 1221 should i mention same old name or rather i can modify current job exp and make this change while attaching form80 and 1221 and attachements with salary slips as per old name of company....


appreciate your feedcbacks...

please help!


Cheers


----------



## permanentSeeker (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a doubt with Form 80. In the new version of the form, for Family name and Given name, it says : " If you have one name only, please write it in the ‘Family name’ field."

I have only Given name in passport "John Doe". 
Should I fill John Doe in family name and Given name? Or just in Family name?

When I applied for temporary visa 2 years back, I had to fill a similar form for personal particulars. Form 1221. The department had come back saying that we have to fill John Doe in both the Family and Given names. 

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

In form 80, Question 33 says "Do you have any other addresses in Australia that have not been declared at Question 17?". 

Background:
My employer asked me to take a work related, employer sponsored secondment in other state within Australia, I agreed for it and worked for around 8 months in this role. 

Question:
During this period I stayed in a hotel and company took care of all my expenses, so do I have to mention this hotel address as an answer to this question ?

Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## Taofiq01 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello house, i do hope some folks are still here though. Anyway,here goes nothing, im currently filling my form 80 for the 476 visa. Would it really affect my application if i dont fill in any address and future date? cause i dont really have any right now.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Taofiq01 said:


> Hello house, i do hope some folks are still here though. Anyway,here goes nothing, im currently filling my form 80 for the 476 visa. Would it really affect my application if i dont fill in any address and future date? cause i dont really have any right now.


just leave them blank.


----------



## Taofiq01 (Jan 30, 2017)

shafaqat309 said:


> just leave them blank.


Thanks for the timely response but hope it wont affect the application though?


----------

